# Corrupt Quark / Unexpected Quit?



## Bunyan (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm trying to open an 8 page catalog doc that everytime I try to open it causes Quark 6.5 to unexpectedly quit and give the following error:

OS Version:     10.4.7 (Build 8J135)
Report Version: 4

Command: QuarkXPress
Path:    /Applications/QuarkXPress 6.0/QuarkXPress/Contents/MacOS/QuarkXPress
Parent:  WindowServer [64]

Version: QuarkXPress version 6.50 (6.50)

PID:    329
Thread: 0

Exception:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
Codes:      KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE (0x0002) at 0x00000000

I've tried simply deleting prefs, and trying from a different workstation, what else to try?
Am I S.O.L.?
Bunyan


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 27, 2006)

If the Quark file is on a server or hard drive try copying it to your desktop and opening it there.

Have you repaired permissions? apps/utilities/disk utility/repair permissions

What's in your document? Sometimes images or bad fonts can corrupt as well as conflicts with font management tools. Which font management tool are you using?


----------



## Bunyan (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the response, I forgot to check email notification so I never received a notice.

Anywho, I've tried opening it from my desktop to no avail. I have repaired permissions as well. The document contains 8 pages of images and text (various fonts). Fontbook tests all fonts to be OK.

This was backed up and all retrievals from back up did the same thing.

Bunyan


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 5, 2006)

Have you tried opening quark without any fonts activated? Turn off any font activation software and see if quark will load the doc.

Have you tried creating a new user account (you can delete it later, but it's always good to have a spare user account to do tests like this; and in case something goes wrong with your day-to-day account). If the file opens it could be a corrupt quark preference file.

If that doesn't work, you might be S.O.L. Quark files tend to crap out like this from time to time.


----------



## Bunyan (Oct 5, 2006)

Won't load with fonts off. Still won't open on different user account. I've pretty much sucked it up and told myself it's gone and I have to redo it.

Thanks for the help.
Bunyan


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 5, 2006)

Might be silly, but you could try booting in Safe/Root mode and do a repair of your system: reboot, hold command + S keys down till black screen with white text/type fsck -f/type reboot when finished.

In the future you might consider outputting pdf files at various stages so if you lose a file, at least you can go back to that pdf file and rebuild your work. 

I do feel your pain, and sorry the file went bad.


----------

